# Ovulation



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

So guys, I made the decision to avoid IVF for various reasons. 

We decided to go back to trying naturally as we have never been like clockwork with it. I assume the hospital were keen to rush me through due to being 39! 

Anyway, I know I don't always ovulate. Today I did my first ovulation test according to my cycle and it's negative. That was a real blow  

Anyone know of things that genuinely improve your chances of ovulating. 

I have very low bodyfat, do you think this factors?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello namastesam,

 On your negative ovulation test today. Is your cycle usually regular? Whether it is or it isn't, could you have ovulated already, or might you ovulate later when you aren't expecting?

I've found acupuncture and reflexology helpful in regulating my very irregular cycle, though I don't know whether they have improved whether I ovulate - but other people have found things like this helpful.

I think low body fat can affect ovulation if I affects your hormonal secretion/balance but I don't know the technical details. I struggle to put on weight and I think is all tied up with hormonal balance - but sounds like your low body fat might be something different?

Xx


----------



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey bobo! 

My cycle has been a little loopy over the last few months due to stress I think. I have regular periods but they can be 4-7 weeks. So in answer to your question, I suppose I could be out with my ovulation. How do you alleviate this? 

Test every day? 

I workout intensely which I think is a factor!


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi I started testing from 12-22 for a few mths to try and get a picture. Same time every evening.
Have you been tested on day 21 blood test for ovulation?
Do you have pcos ? Xx


----------



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

I have been tested, yes. 

I'll sort the letters out and let you know the percentages. 

I have polycistic ovaries one side and a small cyst the other. Could that add to it?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi namastesam

I think all the things you've mentioned so far in your posts could certainly add to the difficulties you've had ttc. Being significantly underweight and extreme exercise both play a major part in disrupted menstrual cycles and PCOS also cause issues of it's own too. There is a PCOS board on FF, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0 where you'll be able to get more information and ideas for improving your ttc chances too.

Good Luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Definitely your pcos affects ovulation and periods .. Have a quick research about pcos ))
I was told at 13 I could have it but wasn't a definite diagnosis til laparoscopy til I was 30.
I have had symptoms since starting my period at 12 .
Now having our first icsi )
Good luck 
X. X
I found acupuncture fab... In many ways )


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi namastesam!

I think a cycle of roughly the same number of days each month is considered regular, but although it's normal for you, a variation in length between months would probably be considered irregular by a doctor. My understanding is that the hormones aren't in a regular cycle which means your body doesn't always get the hormonal signal to ovulate, which means it doesn't then get the progesterone drop caused by the corpus luteum (where the follicle was you ovulated from) being re-absorbed by your body... And a delayed progesterone drop delays you bleeding.

As others have said, testing every day for a few months can help you work out whether there is a pattern in when you ovulate - like if your cycle is regularly longer or shorter than 28 days, you probably don't ovulate on day 21 of your cycle but on another day, and also not everyone has the same time of 7 days between ovulation and period. I haven't done it myself because I ovulate so infrequently but I've heard others saying you can get ovulation sticks quite cheaply on the Internet.

My understanding of polycystic ovaries (which may be way off, so please tell me if I'm wrong!) is that because our hormones are not in balance on a regular cycle, either several follicles get ready to ovulate or different follicles get ready each month but don't get the hormonal signal actually to finish ovulating, which then causes further hormonal confusion.

It sounds like you have polycystic ovaries but not the syndrome? I find there is very little info available about polycystic ovaries without the syndrome.

Do you know what sort of cyst you have? I think some kinds can go away on their own.

Intense workouts can affect ovulation and periods - athletes and ballet dancers often have irregular cycles or no periods.

Xx


----------



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

The problem is that a) my periods haven't stopped despite intermittent ovulation and b) I haven't been diagnosed with polycistic syndrome, just been told I have cysts one side. The doc did then say that you never get them on just the one side so it'll likely be the other side too but masked by the other cyst. 

Would you recommend anything?


----------



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm just awaiting my latest blood result but in 2013 my bloods showed:

Progesterone 25 nmol/l
FSH 5.1 iu/l and LH of 4.4 iu/l

The consultant said that the progesterone level was only slightly under so shows probable ovulation.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

That sounds like good news if you're probably ovulating! I hope you don't have wait too long for the next set of blood results.

I don't think it's unusual for periods to continue even if ovulation is irregular. I don't know what to suggest specifically beyond making sure you have a good balanced diet with plenty of nutrients and considering some form of complementary therapy. Hopefully other people will be able to be more specific.


----------



## namastesam (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, bizarrely, I contacted an acupuncturist for headaches and it turns out she treats infertility too! 

I'm not sure how that works exactly but I'm off to see her next week!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Great! Stuff like acupuncture is holistic so generally about looking at whole body systems and improving all that can help emotionally too


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey I had great times from acupuncture did a year , finished just before I started icsi.
With regards to your pcos have you had it investigated your fertility issues ?
Your periods, bloods ,ovulation.
Are you under gynae or fertility team?
I have been diagnosed though an investigation called a laparoscopy a camera throught
Tummy button, I have been taking metformin for 4 years, it's really helped with my pcos issues, weight, ovulation, periods, hair etc.
With pcos you don't regulate insulin properly this feeds the eggs (cysts) , it can affect you cycle.
It affects all women differently.
Pcos is very very common .


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

My progesterone bloods were 2 and 22 so that would indicate that I dont ovulate but Ive brought a CB opk and every month its picked up positive ovulation and I had a lap and dye and showed I ovulated too so looks like the bloods were dont at wrong time for me 

xx


----------

